# I baught a RecTec,  here is my first weekend with it



## motsco (Dec 14, 2014)

my RT first dance. 













image.jpg



__ motsco
__ Dec 14, 2014


















image.jpg



__ motsco
__ Dec 14, 2014







got my RT on Friday, I ordered it Monday,pretty fast shipping for 500lbs of goodies.

 assembly took about 30 minutes. took about 20 minutes to unpack everything.

Rec Tec customer service is top notch A+. i forgot to install the front shelf, and when I went to remove the leg bolts to install the front shelf I stripp the nuts, I emailed RT, new bolts nuts etc. on the way.

 I purchased the best deal combo plus a six pack of pellets. thanks to 12 month financing.

 the temp settings are easy, the temps recover well when opening the lid.  
my grill has a extra smoke button that works great at 225 but I have not used the Xsmoke while cooking.

 on this post I will show my first cooks from this weekend.

Tom


----------



## oconeeal (Dec 14, 2014)

Enjoy I have had mine for just over 3 month and already used over 500 lbs of pellets.  I am cooking every weekend and love it.


----------



## motsco (Dec 14, 2014)

when I got the RecTec assembled it was about 330 pm so I fired it up for the 1 hour break in at 400.  it took about 25 minutes to get to 400.  

around 430 pm I put some bacon on a frog mat to add a little seasoning at 400 degrees, took about 20 minutes.

 my plan for my first cook was steak an baked potatoes, I figured since I had the grill temp running at 400 why not.

 I put my tators on and let them cook for an hour.

 the grill grates for the RT are back ordered, so I used the ones off my ol reliable kettle and placed them on the RT grate on the right side and let the GG warm up. I also left the drip pan in.

 my first cook attempt turned out err ok. learning curve incoming :) 

 the RT isn't exactly like a oven per the tators. they wher way under done, needed maybe 1/2 hour more.

 the steaks, well because I left the drip plate in and used GG on top of grates, they wer ok. they were greasy not juicey and had no sear but had good flavor.  

 cooks falt not the grill.













image.jpg



__ motsco
__ Dec 14, 2014





e













image.jpg



__ motsco
__ Dec 14, 2014


----------



## motsco (Dec 14, 2014)

OconeeAl said:


> Enjoy I have had mine for just over 3 month and already used over 500 lbs of pellets.  I am cooking every weekend and love it.



 thanks, so far I'm loving it,  I can't believe how good the temp controller works and recovers.


----------



## motsco (Dec 14, 2014)

also let me say that the light inside IS THE GREATEST THING EVER.


----------



## motsco (Dec 14, 2014)

Day 2- Saturday I decided to do ribs.

 I baught 2 racks of Smithfield flintstones (big bones) (dinosaur bones) [emoji]128516[/emoji] I quick trimmed them and added the magic stuff.

my cook assignment 2-2-1. 

2hrs @ 225

2hrs @ 300 foiled

1hr 250 no foil.

learning curve:

 I got close, ribs where good, they had a good tug, really good flavor, very good smoke taste, but a little greasy and falling of the bone in certain areas.

I pulled them 30 minutes to early, I was hungry and they looked good. cooks fault. impatient.













image.jpg



__ motsco
__ Dec 14, 2014


















image.jpg



__ motsco
__ Dec 14, 2014


















image.jpg



__ motsco
__ Dec 14, 2014


----------



## motsco (Dec 14, 2014)

Sunday dinner on the RecTec.

 PIZZA.

  Desert 
Chocolate Chip Cookies.

Pizza 

 store baught dough
can of cento pizza sauce.
shredded mots and cheddar cheese. 
melted butter w/garlic powder added to it.

bla bla bla

 roll out dough
brush with melted butter garlic powder mix.
add cento to desired taste 
add cheese and toppings.

I made 2 pizzas one to go on a frog mat on the left side of the RT and one to go on a pizza stone placed on the right side of the RT. 

I put the stone on and preheated the RT to 410.

I put both pizzas on at the same time.
I can tell you all, FORGET using the pizza stone! it didn't do anything wrong, but the pizza on the frog mat got good and bubbley, the pizza stone just laid there flat. I mean a pizza ain't a pizza if it doesn't have some sort of bubble.

 a small learning curve here. no matter what the bottum of the crust looks like, pull them off at 18 or 20 minutes. I went 25 minutes and the crust was a little to hard.

 I will tell you all after years of making pizza on my gas grill, kettle grill or indoor oven. the pizzas I mad on the RecTec where the best I have ever made!












image.jpg



__ motsco
__ Dec 14, 2014






 the pizza on the cutting board was the one on the frog mat


----------



## motsco (Dec 14, 2014)

lastly

 chocolate chip cookies no pictures.

 the store baught premade ones.

 350 degrees for 15 minutes.

 turn out great if you use a cookie sheet. 

 do not use the frog mat. lol. I tried you lose most of your cookies.

Tom


----------



## seenred (Dec 15, 2014)

Hey Tom...looks good so far!  Glad to hear you're liking the new grill!

Red


----------



## bigtrain74 (Dec 15, 2014)

Did yours come with the new extra smoke button? Just curious how it works and if you like it.


----------



## motsco (Dec 15, 2014)

BigTrain74 said:


> Did yours come with the new extra smoke button? Just curious how it works and if you like it.



 yes it did, I tested the extra smoke option at 250 and 225 looks like it works pretty good.  but I have not used it with meat on the RT yet.

Tom


----------



## flubyu (Feb 3, 2015)

i have had one for almost a year now ,,man oh man i love ,,,im guessing i have gone through 1500 lbs of pellets already lol


----------



## motsco (Nov 6, 2019)

it been some time folks.

i still have my rectec and it’s weather,/cook  beaten, has some good rust issues especially under the horn handles.  and where that and food grease has dropped on. and where the heat spots are the highest.  

i lost my interest in my slo n lo cooking around 2017, but i did us the rec to make some late night3/ 5 hour rib racks.  and some high fast ribs.

just posting to say -

 for the last 2 years i never put a cover on it - i’ve used cheap pellets- and caused myself some work in cleaning out the auger / like having to disassemble the auger/ motor .  all my doing by not  giving attention to the rectec during its long down times during humid or wet months.  

  for my 5 year review for my rectec that most of the time sits on my deck just looking old used and abused / disowned because i got lazy .

i’ve had a few issues with the rectec -  wouldon’t get over 400 deg - bad pellets- rectec sent me new pellets prob solved.   fan motor went bad that was a easy fix with the awesome service from the rectec team and their warranty.  inside light not working, again rectec sent me the parts, and um the problem was on my side  bad ground on the extension cord i was using .  

last week i wanted to start using the rectec and  my newest problem is my fault.  i haven’t used my rectec since june 2019.   it’s been sitting since then uncovered and DOH i left the pellets in the hopper again. 

i called rectec 2 days ago to  to ask for pricing on a new auger motor/set pin and auger bushing.  guy at rectec ask my name and tells me it’s still under warranty,  today i received the parts. 

talk about standing behind your product!  the rectec guys do that!  honest real people!  i’m amazed at the quality of service and how they looked out for me their customer from 2014.  

why would anybody deal with those other pellet smokers companies?

my rectec is a tank.

its been used and abused.

 most of the problems i have had with it are my fault.


 if anybody is looking for the best pellet grill/ smoker it’s the rectec.

i have had many grills and smokers - and the only 2 that have survived my abuse are the weber kettle and the rectec .

RecTec is a amazing product and business.   i’m glad i got one and amazed on their service.    top notch.


----------



## sandyut (Nov 7, 2019)

Great story!  had mine about a year-love and the company.  I have talked to them a few times about they are overly awesome!


----------



## Mastercaster (Nov 9, 2019)

motsco said:


> it been some time folks.
> 
> i still have my rectec and it’s weather,/cook  beaten, has some good rust issues especially under the horn handles.  and where that and food grease has dropped on. and where the heat spots are the highest.
> 
> ...



That’s good to hear. Mine is 2 years old and gone through a bunch of smokes. It’s made me look like a pro. Everything turns out great. I haven’t had a single issue with it (knock on wood).


----------



## motsco (Nov 18, 2020)

recteq 2.0 coming soon, i sold the 680 tank, i ordered a 590 but didn’t feel right to me. so i called and re-ordered a rt700.


----------



## Inscrutable (Nov 19, 2020)

Tom
Nice testimonial and congrats on the new purchase! ...  look forward to the sequel of your original posts.


----------



## motsco (Nov 19, 2020)

thanks all- when i get it i’ll post here .


----------



## motsco (Nov 20, 2020)

picked up 2.0 today. assembly took 30 minutes, unwrapping was the hard part. well packed.
did burn in, wifi set up easy. found some things that need changed as in feed rate,  the 700 was doing a lot of things different then my ol 680 but there is more tec in the 700.  

i’ll post more later.   doing some small test and cooks right now.


----------



## motsco (Nov 20, 2020)

seasoning rt700. “2.0’.

tossed on some old expired bacon to get some grease flying,  then did some dry rub chicken wings. 

wings turned out awesome.  just need the teq to season so the skin crisp a lil more.


----------



## motsco (Nov 20, 2020)

app works great so far with the 2.0.  

i went as far putting the cover on.  (lol).   not sure how that lil cardboard box does..... i did put in on top of the 2.0.


----------



## sandyut (Nov 21, 2020)

Ah so clean and shiny!  get that sucker smoked out!  Enjoy!


----------



## motsco (Nov 23, 2020)

the internet says the cover is hard to put on?   i did the 1 beer test while putting the cover on, it took 2 hands to get the cover laid out on top of the 700 , 3 minutes.  i then installed the cover with 1 hand while holding a beer in the other,   took about 3 minutes, cover went on no problem.

don’t worry no beer was spilled during this test.


----------

